# Rapido 9066dF



## billybiker (Feb 26, 2009)

We are thinking of swapping our '07 eura mobil profila 662 for a 2008 Rapido 9066dF. The Rapido is a far more expensive vehicle but has some lovely features such as loads of storage, a big boot which will fit my bike etc etc. They have some '08 models at Brownhills, reduced to 55K ish, although I'm not keen to use them again as this is where we bought our e.mobil from and so far we are not impressed with the service. Can anyone advise about these vehicles please, in particular are there any disadvantages from moving up to a 7.3 mtre vehicle apart from the obvious storage issues? Are Rapido any good? Should I get the max auw 3.5 tonnes or will this be a problem for loading? Do the heavier vehicles pay more on the French motorways? What mpg do you get on the 3.o ltre vehicles? Are there better options on the market? Whats depreciation like?

Any help, gratefully accepted!

Cheers

Bill Harrison


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Check the ground clearance.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I understood from a thread last week, that Brownhills had gone into liquidation!!!!


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

We previously had a Rapido 963F - we were so pleased with it that we have this year purchased a new Rapido 9066dF from Wokingham (last year's model at last year's price). Single rear beds over a large garage in which we carry our scooter. We have the 3 litre engine and manual gearbox. We are very pleased with it - we have now covered 1100 miles and are now achieving 22-25 mpg depending on wind direction. We usually travel at about 65 on motorway/dual carriageway.

The available payload will be a problem if you have it registered at 3500Kg. The upgrade to 3700Kg is in the price list as a no cost option and I believe that the 3700Kg vehicle is identical to the 3500Kg apart from the information on the plate. Push the seller to replate to 3700Kg if it is currently plated at 3500Kg. Remeber that you need the correct category on your driving licence. Ours is plated at 3700Kg but I still have to travel with an empty water tank if we carry the scooter in the garage.

The vehicle is lovely to drive - I am glad we had the 3litre engine. We also had leather trim, Camos Sat TV , extra habitation battery, alarm system, 3 metre awning and a spare wheel (we mounted this in the garage).

I would recommend Rapido at Wokingham. They prepared the vehicle to a very high standard and the price was good.

Good luck - I would be pleased to supply more information if you wish. PM me or contact me on [email protected]

rogerandveronica


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Jennifer said:


> I understood from a thread last week, that Brownhills had gone into liquidation!!!!


definitely not - another unfounded rumour.


----------



## billybiker (Feb 26, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> Check the ground clearance.


Looks OK?


----------



## billybiker (Feb 26, 2009)

Jennifer said:


> I understood from a thread last week, that Brownhills had gone into liquidation!!!!


They did a while back, subject to a management buy-out. As far as I know they are continuing, I hope so as they have my mobile home in for servicing and I would like it back!


----------

